# Need Ideas :) Desktop PC TV Recorder to hook up to Xbox 360



## keith204 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm looking at rigging up my house with an intense setup. The main thing I need advice on is TV tuner/recorder for the PC. I'd like to record over-the-air HDTV signal, and play it back over the network on my XBOX 360. 

Budget: $600 w/o monitor, $750 w/ decent LCD

Requirements: 

Record over-the-air HDTV (already have antenna)
Decent amount of recording space

How much space would a 30-minute show take up? I'm not sure how many gigs I'd be looking into here, but would like to have an idea.

Random thoughts about this...

Price is biggest factor, as I need to convince my wife it's necessary... 
Speed isn't a huge concern, as long as this can record halfway decent quality TV shows for displaying on a 42" Plasma.
TV shows I'd record are ones like According to Jim, Friends, etc that aren't really broadcast in very HQ anyway
This won't be used for much else than a storage box for movies, music, and TV shows. Already have laptops around the house.
I have a CRT monitor already, but could use a LCD to hook up to my laptop as a second display for doing photoshop work (photographer here). I figure this might be the best time to get a LCD...maybe as part of a package.

I see Best Buy often has a desktop w/ 17" LCD, 3GB, 320GB, AMD x2 6000, etc for around $579 or so. This week they have a Gateway with those specs. Could I just get one of them and add a tuner to it? What tuner? 

Any advice on the setup?


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

If you want to buy it prebuilt, I would look at HP's line of entertainment desktops...they tend to have a TV tuner built in, and you can find decent prices on them. 

As far as the LCD goes...make sure you get a quality monitor if you're doing photoshop work...colors don't look quite right on the lower end monitors...so spend a lil extra and know your work will look better and be easier to do. 

Since this is a build your own forum, I put one together that should serve your needs well. Below is a list for a basic computer with a single tuner built in that would do the job quite nicely....If you budget allows, get a bigger HDD...at least 1 tb, or a couple 750gb drives. 

DVD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136142

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147071

HDD (Energy Efficient): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136150

Tuner (can get a couple if you want): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116024

PSU (80 plus so you can leave it on and it doesn't suck power...if you go with a bigger PSU it cannot achieve 80 plus cause the load would be so low on it): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151035

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141300

Board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128337

Chip: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116052

OS (Home Premium for recording ease): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116485


Hope this helps...

EDIT: Here's a HP type I was referring to...more than your budget...just an example: http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=208295076


----------

